# The positive power of negative thinking



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

So I was wandering round the web today and came across this article. It was published in August so some people may have read it. I think it discusses some interesting things.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/05/opinion/sunday/the-positive-power-of-negative-thinking.html?_r=1

Basically it explains how someone can visualise where they want to be (a positive strategy used for setting goals and dreams) but actually not get to where they want to go because they lose their get-up-and-go after visualising it - as if they have already achieved it. It also mentions how positive affirmations about yourself can actually make someone with low self esteem feel worse because their inner critic tells them it's a load of bull straight back.

So it discusses ways in facing and working with the negatives instead of using positives to block the negatives all the time, helping eliminated the stressful battle of the mind.

I thought it was interesting and that I'd share it


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

what i would instead advocate for people with DP is to try to forget about their problems and make them go do and think about what makes them feel energized and happy. always battling with your mind will eventually lead to very deep depression and failing to realize what actually is important in life. And what is? well living is important NOT your problems.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

And if you don't have things that make you happy or energized because you just do not feel those things anymore?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

I liked that article.
Optimism is fine, but not blind optimism.
You also have to work constructively with the problem.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, you can't just magically "forget everything" and "move on", most people need to process things first, otherwise it just gets bottled up


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

The article reminded me of a book I am reading called Nurtureshock by Po Bronson. It's about raising kids but it totally flips the conventional ways of praising etc on its head. I was told I was smart a lot when I was a kid instead of being praised for effort and I think that is why I avoid failure (and therefore avoid trying). A little off topic but it encompasses the same idea that lots of happy-happy-positive-positive isn't always a good thing and can be destructive as opposed to constructive.


----------

